# Amazon kindle



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, i just got the kindle for my Christmas and the first thing I did was look up some black library books. They didn't have any of them, so does anyone know if there is any way to get them on the kindle.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Digital

At present, that is the only place you can get them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

More then likely they will not be in a usable format forthe Kindle, not sure what BL uses as their format but download the program Calibre and it will be your best friend forever.

www.calibre-ebook.com


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, the black library digital bit is where I got them for mine (they had 4 free, first and only, troll slayer, and two others...). The calibre thing works sound though, I've used it to convert stuff before and it works sound.

Search on the kindle store for public domain books, there's a whole heap on there for bog all (some classics, some mad as fook).

Superb ebook reader that though


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Black Library Digital DOES offer books in Kindle format! I think it's the Mobi file.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Phil73805 said:


> Black Library Digital DOES offer books in Kindle format! I think it's the Mobi file.


Aye, the download gives you two different ones so you can used them on it


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

By the by, Warsmith7752, you're going to LOVE that thing! It's really easy to read from, you can keep a thousand books on it and the battery last ages. Turn off the internet connection unless you're downloading stuff. 

Enjoy and, welcome to the future


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^yeah I love it already, I dowloaded hitchhikers guide to the galaxy and read it for six hours straight.

Thanks for the help guys I will give it a go when my new one arrives, (I HATE four year old cousins)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

www.gutenbergproject.org is a good place also make sure you check out Barnes and Noble and the other big Ebook sellers. Oce you download a good converters you can get their free promotional books as well. Watch out on the free books on amazon, they are mainly romance or worse. But you can find a gem on there every now and then.


----------

